# A little but annoyed ..



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

So I have been looking up the american bully and I have to say Im tired of seeing the same thing . Half naked girls that are holding fat dogs on chains that could tow a semi . This has made me come to the conclusion that I am going to get my friends together and I am going to make a youtbe and show that to own a American bully or APBT you dont have to be half naked and you can still look beautiful next to your dog .. Why I have no problem with models how should I world this ... showing what they have ,I have modeled for bikes and car shows myself I just think this is another stereotype that makes are family dogs look like they are not .. So if you would like to join or have some tips and pointers they will be much appreciated .. I am determined and annoyed now so it should be out very soon .. =]


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmm - I think you should post the links of these half naked women with the dogs. Just so we know what websites to avoid.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol I thought about it .. youtube american bullies youll see what Im talking about .. family friendly site .. not looking to PO the moderators.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

We talked about this the awhile ago on one of BTK"S talk shows about the half naked girls walking around the ABKC shows and posing with dogs there ect . I like the look of the girls and dogs and hot cars but for calendars and personal photos not at a public event with kids around. Idont think bikini tops and daisy dukes have anything to do with showing dogs and should be left at home. They want there events to be more family oriented and I think these girls give the wrong image for the registry.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Hmmm - I think you should post the links of these half naked women with the dogs. Just so we know what websites to avoid.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I think the whole Hot Girl/"Nice" Car with HUGE Rims is completely over used. Gimme a Calendar with Pits and Kids!!! lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

they want an edgy persona. i can see going all out for a car show the main audience is atleast 16 and up it gets sales, but it is gimmicy all day long, now i dont really mind it i dont think any guy would, but i know where your coming from and that your tired of it. and i dont really think it should be going on at shows people want to be taken seriously but they dont wanna act it. pretty sure akc and uck shows wouldnt allow it.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW youtube Blueline Kennels... OMG


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

After viewing a couple of these YouTube videos in question for some reason I am suddenly interested in buying a fat bully. I never had a hot, scantily clad woman sell me any of my APBT dogs, I can now see why bullies are so popular!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Rob!!!! When I went to pick up Lola the breeder asked me are you sure you own hounds? LMAO!!!! Hey hot chicks love bulldogs too!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

An abkc event is a rap concert lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't forget the breeding banners with the Chrysler 300 in the background on some ridiculous wheels.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

You're starting a war that you'll never win. Just quit while you're ahead...lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

rob32 said:


> After viewing a couple of these YouTube videos in question for some reason I am suddenly interested in buying a fat bully. I never had a hot, scantily clad woman sell me any of my APBT dogs, I can now see why bullies are so popular!


i only want the dog if it comes with the cars or bikes in the pics :rofl:
i could careless about the chicks i like mine with curves anyways :roll:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Wingman said:


> You're starting a war that you'll never win. Just quit while you're ahead...lol


LOL this is real talk


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LOL Rob!!!! When I went to pick up Lola the breeder asked me are you sure you own hounds? LMAO!!!! Hey hot chicks love bulldogs too!!!!


Sadie, who ever said YOU were a hot chick?


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i only want the dog if it comes with the cars or bikes in the pics :rofl:
> i could careless about the chicks i like mine with curves anyways :roll:


I'm happy with my caddy so I don't need a ghettofied Chrysler 300. Those girls look like the type you can have fun with as long as they don't try and talk much.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> An abkc event is a rap concert lol


See, they lost me with the rap music. I am a fairly tolerant person but I just can't deal with the rap music.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Heheh - I thought it slipped by em at first.



Chevys And Pitties said:


> WOW youtube Blueline Kennels... OMG


I saw no hot chicks - but quite a few moron wannabe wankstas. Lame. One joker was even rockin a DC Nat's hat.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have actually talked to Dave about doing a kids and dogs calendar, as I know many of us on here are parents that own awesome bulldogs  And yeah I get the whole you own APBT's thing all the time, I am not a hot chick but ok to say the least and yeah we like real bulldogs. Hmmmmm ok maybe we could od a calendar of the girls from GP with their dogs


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> I have actually talked to Dave about doing a kids and dogs calendar, as I know many of us on here are parents that own awesome bulldogs  And yeah I get the whole you own APBT's thing all the time, I am not a hot chick but ok to say the least and yeah we like real bulldogs. Hmmmmm ok maybe we could od a calendar of the girls from GP with their dogs


i would buy this calendar. hell, it would be nice to finally see a woman who actually likes these dogs for a change. most of the women i date kinda stay away from my dogs, even after they find out theyre not gonna bite.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

You should check out Pinups for Pitbulls. They have a facebook page and probably a website. Kind of fun.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Rob, let me see what I can do, I would like to do both actually, I think they would be great sellers and not pin ups for pit bulls, which is a great calendar as well, and donate it the proceeds to a worthy cause, love me a good dogman with awesome bulldogs


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

The only reason I have for not approving of the images portrayed is that it sells a certain image...then all the lil wanna be gangsters from the mexican neighborhood I live in go out and get pitbulls to fit this image. Pits that will be in a shelter weeks, months, or years later because they realize that the dog actually requires responsibility, attention, love, etc etc.. stuff that doesn't "fit in" with their lifestyle. Their cars and cheap skanks stay with them though because its minimal work on their part...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its all marketing. remember the booze ads in the 80s and 90s? they focus on a certain genre and thats who they sell to.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh I know that Dave, but we could sell tons of these just among the pit bull community  Is a good idea though


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Heheh - I thought it slipped by em at first.
> 
> I saw no hot chicks - but quite a few moron wannabe wankstas. Lame. One joker was even rockin a DC Nat's hat.


Well there was one that had half naked women, not hot... just nakie. It also had the Rap song about grabbing my "Nine" and my Pit on the chain. With the reDONKulous cars in the background lol.



apbtmom76 said:


> lol Rob, let me see what I can do, I would like to do both actually, I think they would be great sellers and not pin ups for pit bulls, which is a great calendar as well, and donate it the proceeds to a worthy cause, love me a good dogman with awesome bulldogs


I wanna help!!! I don't do anything all day lol.



r0ckah0l1c said:


> The only reason I have for not approving of the images portrayed is that it sells a certain image...then all the lil wanna be gangsters from the mexican neighborhood I live in go out and get pitbulls to fit this image. Pits that will be in a shelter weeks, months, or years later because they realize that the dog actually requires responsibility, attention, love, etc etc.. stuff that doesn't "fit in" with their lifestyle. Their cars and cheap skanks stay with them though because its minimal work on their part...


:goodpost: All they need is money for the Cars and women. Dogs require much more.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^ that's awesome I may take you up on that as I don't do anything all day either, well except deal with dogs and kids


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> ^^^ that's awesome I may take you up on that as I don't do anything all day either, well except deal with dogs and kids


lol me too!! Well I've only got 1 kid but still lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am a nnay to two little girls but yeah still hectic days, but nap time is great. So we should get on this, let me talk to Dave and give out my e-mail so people can send pics  Yay help


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

LOVE naptime! I cleaned baked on brake dust off my husband's Rims during yesterdays naptime lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

nice, I usually do school work during naptime, if I am not nappin myself, my old self has gotta do it sometime, lol


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> LOVE naptime! I cleaned baked on brake dust off my husband's Rims during yesterdays naptime lol


I hope your husband appreciates you. My ex would have used nap time to complain that I wasn't cleaning the rims.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Joe, I clean my own rims


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

rob32 said:


> See, they lost me with the rap music. I am a fairly tolerant person but I just can't deal with the rap music.


I can deal with the music if its tasteful and edited versions , With kids around I dont wanna hear the f bomb being dropped in the music . There was one kennel who plays christian rap at there shows { im not big on christian rap } but I think its a better altenative then some of the stuff other shows have blasting.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Joewilly said:


> I hope your husband appreciates you. My ex would have used nap time to complain that I wasn't cleaning the rims.


Well considering I'm cleaning them so I can sell the darned thing... I don't know if he was as thankful as he said he was...



It was hard work too! and I'm still not done!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo ^^^ dang girl, you can come do mine nest, btw what is your name lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

rob32 said:


> Sadie, who ever said YOU were a hot chick?


I am not speaking about myself in general I am speaking about your comment that you haven't run across and dealings with hot chicks and bulldogs. There are plenty of good looking woman who own these dogs you just haven't been lucky enough to run into them.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Amen Sadie, so very true


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

And PS I know I'm hot I don't need* YOU* to tell me that!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

YOU ARE HOTNESS SADIE, that's for sure.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> woo hoo ^^^ dang girl, you can come do mine nest, btw what is your name lol


lol, as long as its not bawls hot out I'll be happy to. My name is Kayla lol.

And just for  and Giggles...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Kayla, my name is Tye, awesome to meet you and nah girl I can do my own but you right about the heat and AKasha looks too ahppy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

For the record, Sadie and Tye, you are both HAWT chix I don't care what anybody else says. 

I would totally buy a calendar with bulldogs on it.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Hi Kayla, my name is Tye, awesome to meet you and nah girl I can do my own but you right about the heat and AKasha looks too ahppy


She was scared to death to go near it while it was running lol. After I took it she was like, "Okay mom, I'm hot lets go back inside now!" Hi Tye!

I wish I had my Blazer up here so I can take a pic of her next to my big ol off road tires! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> For the record, Sadie and Tye, you are both HAWT chix I don't care what anybody else says.
> 
> I would totally buy a calendar with bulldogs on it.


lol girl, thanks, *blushes* Sadie is way hotter though, I will agree with that, ok, then I will get on this, and we should decide wehre the proceeds go. Hugs



Chevys And Pitties said:


> She was scared to death to go near it while it was running lol. After I took it she was like, "Okay mom, I'm hot lets go back inside now!" Hi Tye!
> 
> I wish I had my Blazer up here so I can take a pic of her next to my big ol off road tires! lol


hahaha Odie is the same way he always looks to me for confirmation that it's ok. ANd I gotta get a pic of my friends truck, OMG I love his truck, one day he will let me take it muddin but it is too pretty, has a 6 1/2 in lift kit and I am not sure the size of the tires just know I can see eye to eye with a big rig when we going down the road, lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It is equal hotness I promise.

Fighting BSL would be a good one, or maybe one of the rescues we have on here. I would totally hang the calendar in my office. Probably buy a few for Christmas presents too.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Joe, I clean my own rims


Ha...I think you're a hearty girl...not the helpless delicate flower type.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Jow, you are correct 

And Ecko, gravy baby, I will get on this I promise, it would be for next year  I am excited


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> WOW youtube Blueline Kennels... OMG


Yeah Eddie is crazy lol

Welcome to the Bully World y'all. It is what it is and I highly doubt it will ever change. There are some things that are a little extra, but after a while you don't even notice it. The fact of the matter is ABKC shows are a lot of fun and their turnouts at almost every show are incredible. I'll take that over 9 dogs in the UKC show ring anyway. You see all walks of life at an ABKC show and with over 200 dogs at a show you get to see a huge variety of dogs. Granted most of those dogs have no business in the ring, but when you see those dogs it makes you appreciate a well-bred, conformationally correct American Bully like Prophecy, GRCH Nitro, GRCH Ooh-Rah, GRCH Appletini etc that much more.

Just remember not everyone in the Bully Game is like that. Yeah Eddie from Blue Line has some videos that depict the breed in a not so positive aspect; however, it is just a music video. Trust I have deleted a few videos of his from this site that others have posted though as they break the forum rules regarding cussing.

My advice is to just accept it for what it is because it has been like that for a hot minute and I doubt it will ever change. Actually, the more extreme ish you see with the girls and the spikes is usually tied to a newbie of the breed and more than likely they will find a new hobby in a year or two (although Eddie isn't a newbie and I don't think he's going anywhere anytime soon lol).


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, I was like ooo, Its got all 4! Rap song, Cars and women with pits on chains with spikes! lol, I got a good laugh out of it. I do give him props for writing his own song tho. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ADBA shows are fuin as well and we don't have all that noise and half nekkid chicks walkin aorund


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> ADBA shows are fuin as well and we don't have all that noise and half nekkid chicks walkin aorund


:goodpost: agreed we love the adba shows up here always a big turn out apbt's and bullys all seem to show up and we dont have half naked chicks walking around as well lol although some nice rides show up on occassion


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

We see them here too on occassion, just always a good time. And great people to hang out with


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

good, let the pranksters have their breed.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I am not speaking about myself in general I am speaking about your comment that you haven't run across and dealings with hot chicks and bulldogs. There are plenty of good looking woman who own these dogs you just haven't been lucky enough to run into them.


Silly Sadie....I called you a hot chick myself not long ago lol. Was just given you a hard time.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

sooo yall are doin a kids and pits calander and a real dog chicks and their dogs calander? ill see if i can contribute and get a nice picture of my niece or my little cousins with the tt


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> sooo yall are doin a kids and pits calander and a real dog chicks and their dogs calander? ill see if i can contribute and get a nice picture of my niece or my little cousins with the tt


this is more or less what I Was talking about .. not taking over the entire scene and trying to change it .. just putting my own mark on things no matter how small a mark it may be .. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

rob32 said:


> Silly Sadie....I called you a hot chick myself not long ago lol. Was just given you a hard time.


I know that's why I gave you one back


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I know that's why I gave you one back


Women! You're lucky I love my Pit bull ladies.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

rob32 said:


> Women! You're lucky I love my Pit bull ladies.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Izzosmommy, I am all about doin the calendar, I will get ont his tomorrow when I have some free time and not doin school work, lol

Sadie you know Rob wants you, helikes the sexy chicks with bulldogs 

Stoner, it would be awesome if you could get that pic and send it to me when I get my e-mail addy up


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> LOVE naptime! I cleaned baked on brake dust off my husband's Rims during yesterdays naptime lol


Good girl! It's the other way around at our house.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Good girl! It's the other way around at our house.


lol. I'm the Mechanic in my house lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> lol. I'm the Mechanic in my house lol.


Jeez I could have used you three weeks ago when I was trying to change head light globes in my Falcon. I needed smaller hands! Lots of swearing was heard.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, don't ya HATE that! Even I have issues when I drop a nut or bolt... or tool... which I am REALLY good at. lol

btw... you should send me a Commodore or an SS Thunder V8... pwease!!! lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I hate dropping anything in my engine bay because you know it's not going to be on the floor when you look for it! Big engines and tight engine bays are not much fun.

Edit: you can have all the Commodores and SS Utes you want. I'm on the blue team! Funnily enough half the clowns driving those Commodore sedans and Utes around put Chevy badges on them here!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> lol, don't ya HATE that! Even I have issues when I drop a nut or bolt... or tool... which I am REALLY good at. lol
> 
> btw... you should send me a Commodore or an SS Thunder V8... pwease!!! lol


those holden commodores are awesome they beat the  outta their american counter parts as far as looks go (pontiac g8)


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> I hate dropping anything in my engine bay because you know it's not going to be on the floor when you look for it! Big engines and tight engine bays are not much fun.


That tell-tale "Clink, Clink, Clonk" Ah Crap.



stonerreakinhavok said:


> those holden commodores are awesome they beat the  outta their american counter parts as far as looks go (pontiac g8)


I know. They are just Beastly looking.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> That tell-tale "Clink, Clink, Clonk" Ah Crap.
> 
> Exactly.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Hmmm - I think you should post the links of these half naked women with the dogs. Just so we know what websites to avoid.


lol right... sites you want to avoid...im sure you do lol!


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

APBT4LYFE said:


> lol right... sites you want to avoid...im sure you do lol!


Hey don't out me!! They've been giving good info here...

Hahah


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nate, I see whatcha doin, so if we made calendars of chicks with pits or of kids and pits, would you buy one?? hahaha


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Nate, I see whatcha doin, so if we made calendars of chicks with pits or of kids and pits, would you buy one?? hahaha


I'd buy both! But I'll be honest and say the chicks with pits is more my style 

EDIT: although here is a pretty damn cute pic of Kane with my new cousin


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aWWWW save this pic for the calendar  And thank you for your input. hahah maybe I should do a guy with pits calendar for us chicks  Your cousin is wayyyyy to cute


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> aWWWW save this pic for the calendar  And thank you for your input. hahah maybe I should do a guy with pits calendar for us chicks  Your cousin is wayyyyy to cute


sounds like a plan I mean its only fair !


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> sounds like a plan I mean its only fair !


As long as I don't have to pose for the calendar listening to gangsta rap music while leaning on a Chrysler 300 I'm game.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

How's listening to Ghetto Rap Music while leaning against a Dodge Magnum sound?


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I can provide a bike, a tahoe, Kane and myself hah


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> How's listening to Ghetto Rap Music while leaning against a Dodge Magnum sound?


unacceptable... we need a chrysler 300


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> unacceptable... we need a chrysler 300


Well darn... someone betta hit them streets and get my moneh so I can get a 300!


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Well darn... someone betta hit them streets and get my moneh so I can get a 300!


I believe the term you're looking for is called 'going on a paper chase'


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

...Possibly. I'm too southern to be up to date with new Euphemisms. lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Get that papah boo boo


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

no no shes gonna be on her grind...


----------

